
TheFunded.com: The Resource for Entrepreneurs. - hoag
http://thefunded.com/
======
Mystalic
It's a good site and a good service, but this isn't anything new and I
question its appearance on the front page of HN. We've talked about TheFunded
before:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=153778> \-
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=576385>

etc.

~~~
daniel-cussen
And the design is still pretty stomach-churning.

------
hoag
I only just learned about it. And its appearance on the front page - albeit
for so limited a time - suggests that others didn't know about it yet either.

I agree re its design: so bad it made me question its authenticity!

